#   >   Goblin_Gaga >   >  . . . 2

## Goblin_Gaga

*      ,      .  .    .*

.   ,  ,  .     .  .  ,  .    ,     .   ,  .   .    , .   .   ,  .        .     .   . .    .   . .   ,  .    .    . . . .    .  ,           . 

 .  ,   .   - ,      .      . - , - , -  , -   ,     .   ,       .       ,     , - .     ,    ,   ,  .     .     ,  ,     . 

  .     .       ,  ,   .   ,   "!"  "!"  ,   .   , ,   ,  ,     . 

     ,       .        . 

- ,  . 
- , , ,  ,        . 
-  ,   ! 
- ,  . 
-  ,      ? 
-   ?      . 

   . 

- ,  ,    ,    ! 

  ,  , .        ,      .       .  ,      .         .  ,   .     ,    . 

-  ,     ? 

   ,        . 

       ,   ,   ,   .  ,   - , .  -  . 

  ,     .           .   . 

- ,       . 
- ,  ,    . 
-  ,  .   . 
- .  .   . 

. 

.   ,  ,  . 

        .  .   .    ,  .   ,    .         . 

-  , .    ? 

         . 

- ,   !    ?   ?   ?  . 

   .   .  .      .    . 

.   ,  ,  .     .  .  ,  .    ,     .   ,  .   .    , .   .   ,  .        .     .   . .    .   . .   ,  .    .    . . . .    .  ,           . 

    .   .    ,    .     .     .  . 

.   .  ,           . 

      ,    . : 

-           . 
- ,  ,    "". 
-   ,     ,    ! ,     
-    ?      . 
-  !  ,       . 
-   ! 
-  .    .   .    . 
- ? 
-  . 
-    - ! 
-    ,   .    .  ,    ? 
- .     . 
-  . 
- ? . 
- ,     ,   ?  .  . 
- ? 
- , .  - . ,  ? 
-  ? 
- , ,  ! 
- ,     . 
-   ,        ,       

            ,     ,    ,    ,     ,   .        .   , -   .

----------


## ToT

...

----------

-   .

----------

,   -     ?

----------

... -... ...

----------


## Lavrik

...
...
     !!!

----------


## Goblin_Gaga

> -   .


.     .

----------

- !  :Wink:

----------

